# Chicago 5 yr Bella GSD, family dog needs new home



## Forbella

We are heartbroken as we have called several shelters or rescues and due to her having attacked our chihuahua several times, they cannot help. we have talked to a number of vets, shelters, rescues. vets think there is a solution in a home w no other pets. she has never bit a human, is a beautiful trained gsd and very affectionate w her family, eager to please, and has shown no aggression or territorialism w her family or neighbors. She doesnt run away, once gate was left unlatched, and when she saw neighbors, she ran back into yard. 

we are so challenged as the last attack on chihuahua was Sunday and we need to get her rehomed immediately as chihuahua is healing from that attack. 

She should not be in a home w other small dogs. 

If we cant find rescue, shelter or solution, we are faced w putting her down. Please respond immediately, thank you. We need solution by August 20, 2018. 

Rescues cant take her due to insurance liability regarding any aggression (small dog or human). 

Even humane society is candid we might as well put her down due to attack. 

If there is a GSD to be rescued, Bella is it. we're astonished by the push back and ultimately, we wont just give her away into a shuffle that isnt able to rehome her. If anyone can help, please respond. Thank you. I have all her records, all to date, she has no medical issues, is fed all natural organic chow, is so smart and attentive and sweet.


----------



## Aly

What a beautiful dog; I am sorry to read your situation. If you post your location, some forum members may be able to recommend a good, GSD-specific, rescue organization. 

Aly


----------



## Sunsilver

Okay, some questions: what is her pedigree? If you don't know that, what are her lines? (American show lines, German show lines, working lines?)

How is she with other German shepherds?

Has she ever been exposed to cats?

Is she spayed?


----------



## Forbella

She is spayed, american lines, sire and bitch were both over 90 lbs, bella is right around 80. She has no displasia or hints of anything like this. We spayed her before a year, she still squats like a puppy. I have her papers, we got her from puppy store up here when looking for lab. She has bright eyes and looks directly into eyes intently from day one. 

We took her to a training school and kennel around 10 mths and they employed water to train. So she is an anxious about lawn sprinklers and hoses, but can be bathed w hose w choke chain and gentle approach. she will roll over and allow whole bath without any issues, otherwise she is like a cat about water. Her birthday is 8.8, a Leo, and has cat like cuteness in her disposition when playing. she pounces on toys or leaps when excited like cat. It's adorable.


----------



## Forbella

she's purebred knows basic commands like down, sit, heel, come, and out for toys. 

she isnt highly socialized, she is indoors most of day and has average size yard. she is house broken and can be left in home for business day without mishaps.


----------



## Forbella

no exposure to cats.


----------



## Magwart

Why is your deadline 8/20? Can't you crate-and-rotate until you get a solution for her??? 



Just to kind of put this into perspective, most rescues don't respond well to owner-created fire-drills -- you'll potentially have better luck with rescues by offering to foster as long as needed to find the right home, if there are any that will consider her. Owners who announce that they're putting the dog down in a few days if the rescue doesn't jump to help right now tend to not get a good reaction, as there are so many other needy dogs already waiting in line for a foster spot. Moreover NO ONE in rescue wants to foster dog aggressive dogs because we all have dogs, and lots of people have little dogs too. She's probably going to be crated and rotated in any foster home, so she might as well be with you in the home she knows for that experience, as it will be less stressful for her.

Also, advertising her on Rehome by Adoptapet would allow you to handle rehoming yourself, if you will crate and rotate as long as it takes to find a good home:
https://rehome.adoptapet.com/


----------



## Mudypoz

Can you muzzle her around the Chihuahua until you can find a home for her?


----------



## Jax08

Crate and Rotate and muzzle her. There is zero reason for another attack to happen. Keep them separated. 

Magwart has the input for rehoming above.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Years ago I had to rehome a little Poodle / Terrier once. He kept attacking my GSDs until one finally grabbed him back and hurt him. Are you sure she is the aggressor?


----------



## Forbella

we have been doing this this week. our chihuahua is dibilitated. we have to go back to work. we have stayed w both animals this whole week. we have kept both apart and its been difficult due to condition of chihuahua and what responses we are getting from everyone on this. we're trying to do the right thing on all fronts and tend both animals needs. I'd love to be Jesus in this, but had no idea how difficult this situation was going to turn. we've had 'helpful' folks coach, editorialize on what is best and ultimately, what we currently are doing cannot be sustained. everyday a simple solution seems evasive and the only reason i posted here is as a last ditch effort. I have a wounded dog and am nursing her steadily back to where she can walk, the hard thing is not knowing whether we can place Bella. we get daily shut downs no one can help. if i thot or knew i could, i wouldnt have posted. as far as this forum or anything, i have never been in this position and emotionally the hope of finding a home and then hearing no daily is overwhelming. we love this dog and its not easy to try to manage that direction. 

and yes, a timeline exists that would exist if she had bit a human and that was in court system. she didnt, but everyone medically involved w my chihuahua has strongly encouraged bella out of house as quick as possible. 

I cant speak of other owners and time lines. But i posted her for help. if you can help, trust me, am doing anything that is suggested that can help. 

dont lump me into some box like this is a common technique some ass does w their dog. I love my dog. Help me, dont categorize me.


----------



## middleofnowhere

People here have suggested ways that you might manage and, from my point of view, only tried to help - part of that was trying to explain why you might be getting the response you are from rescues. 



My only additional thought that I haven't seen suggested is to ask if you have someone that could take the small dog for it's rehab period until you get Bella placed? 



I would not regard it as responsible for any of us to jump in saying "I will take your dog." For one, you want more vetting than someone on an internet board will take your dog. There have been crappy things that have gone down that way (or at leas suspicious things) you don't want that. For instance, in my situation, I have two females I am working 4 & 8 yo. From past experience, I know another dog, however docile and amenable, will change the dynamic with me and the two of them. I don't want to deal with that and I've had a couple of good opportunities for good dogs. I am not familiar with the rescue/placement scene in Chicago or the midwest. I wish I could say "I have a friend" or "I know where you can take her." I can't, I don't.


----------



## gsdsar

Where are you located?


----------



## Sabis mom

Forbella said:


> we have been doing this this week. our chihuahua is dibilitated. we have to go back to work. we have stayed w both animals this whole week. we have kept both apart and its been difficult due to condition of chihuahua and what responses we are getting from everyone on this. we're trying to do the right thing on all fronts and tend both animals needs. I'd love to be Jesus in this, but had no idea how difficult this situation was going to turn. we've had 'helpful' folks coach, editorialize on what is best and ultimately, what we currently are doing cannot be sustained. everyday a simple solution seems evasive and the only reason i posted here is as a last ditch effort. I have a wounded dog and am nursing her steadily back to where she can walk, the hard thing is not knowing whether we can place Bella. we get daily shut downs no one can help. if i thot or knew i could, i wouldnt have posted. as far as this forum or anything, i have never been in this position and emotionally the hope of finding a home and then hearing no daily is overwhelming. we love this dog and its not easy to try to manage that direction.
> 
> and yes, a timeline exists that would exist if she had bit a human and that was in court system. she didnt, but everyone medically involved w my chihuahua has strongly encouraged bella out of house as quick as possible.
> 
> I cant speak of other owners and time lines. But i posted her for help. if you can help, trust me, am doing anything that is suggested that can help.
> 
> dont lump me into some box like this is a common technique some ass does w their dog. I love my dog. Help me, dont categorize me.



How is your little dog doing? 

You need to understand that there is no way for anyone to help you in a few days. It would take longer then that to properly vet a new home for her. 

Rescues probably won't help, but the potential exists for her to find a good home if you can slow down. Have you had her since she was a puppy? You said this was not the first attack? How old is the Chi and is it male or female? Is Bella crate trained?


----------



## GSDchoice

My cousin has offered many times that Rumo can stay at her house when we go on vacation. 
I refused because she has two chihuahuas, and I was afraid that Rumo might go into "prey mode".
I'm so sorry for your little chihuahua! 
Just imagining what Rumo could do to one of her little dogs, was a horrible thought - his jaws could literally fit around her body. :-(

So one question is whether she really can not get along with any other dogs (even big ones) 
or if it is just that with little active dogs, she gets triggered into Prey mode?
I don't know if there is any safe way to check this out.

So yes, agreed with vet that it is safest to be the only dog / only pet!
Homes like that are not so hard to find - we are one of those homes (husband is allergic to cats/we only wanted to add one big dog to our family) and many of our friends just have the "one dog" situation.

Some GSD rescues allow "courtesy listings" by owners. That would be my first choice...
And you can advertise for yourself on petfinder or those other internet services.
How about Facebook and social media?
Make a list of questions to ask the future owner.
( When posting, you need to be totally honest about what happened, because you don't want this to happen to anybody else, right! )

Could you keep her until she gets rehomed, if you keep them separated?
Many people on this forum seem to do this successfully with the "crate and rotate method" that's been mentioned...look that up, see how it is done, write out a schedule/plan for the day...


----------



## GSDchoice

Oh, and since user name is "Chicago Bella GSD" doesn't that imply their location is Chicago area? 

Anybody from around there...?


----------



## Forbella

we had chihuahua before bella. had bella since puppy, as she matured, true to nature she wanted alpha position and has. mimi learned that bella is bigger and when hackles were up not to play.

we cant speak how she would be w other big dogs.

bella thinks she is a chihuahua and doesnt know she's a gsd. 

on behalf of bella, we are not looking to unload her off to just anyone. we are looking for gsd lovers that can provide a solution. please send message if recommendations.


----------



## McGloomy

I think it would tremendously help if you tell us your location.


----------

